# Porte-toi bien / Bien se porter (= santé)



## alizee_tuccini

Bonjour à tous, 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer sur la façon dont on dit à quelqu'un :
"_*porte-toi bien*_" c'est-à-dire, prends soin de toi, mais de façon plus amicale ?

Muchas gracias.

Alizée.


----------



## mariange

Bnjour.
On peut utiliset tout simplement "pórtate bien" o "cuídate.


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola : 
cuídate


----------



## new_user_

Se suele decir "cuídate".

Un saludo


----------



## alizee_tuccini

Genial, gracias

Saludos y hasta pronto


----------



## YongBae

Bonjour,

Avec quelles phrases peut on finir une correspondance amical en espagnol.
exemple :
- portes toi bien
- prends soin de toi
- je pense à toi
- au plaisir de te lire
- autre ?

Merci


----------



## gvergara

YongBae said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avec quelles phrases peut on finir une correspondance amical en espagnol.
> exemple :
> - portes toi bien
> - prends soin de toi
> - je pense à toi
> - au plaisir de te lire
> - autre ?
> 
> Merci


Hola:

En Chile se dice:

_ Normalmente: _Saludos, Cuídate, Esperando recibir noticias tuyas._
_ Cuando hay lazo más estrecho: _Un (gran) abrazo, Abrazos, Un beso(te), Besos_ (sólo a mujeres o miembros de la familia con los que se tenga la confianza de hacerlo)
_ A un niño: _Pórtate bien_

Gonzalo


----------



## Lullaby_

Tus ejemplos:
- portes toi bien ---Z Pórtate bien.
- prends soin de toi ---Z Cuídate.
- je pense à toi ----Z Pienso en tí. (no es que la utilicemos mucho la verdad)
- au plaisir de te lire ---Z Encantado/a de leerte.

Para otras propuestas para una correspondencia entre amigos puedes utilizar las que ha dicho gvergara...: un beso, un abrazo, saludos, sé feliz, cuídate, espero tu carta, etc...


Una pregunta, gvergara, ¿en Chile sólo ponéis besos al final de una carta si es entre mujeres o van dirigidos a mujeres? ¿qué pasa, que entre los hombres no os podéis mandar besos?

Saluditos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,



Lullaby_ said:


> - au plaisir de te lire ---Z Encantado/a de leerte.



Cuidado que a_u plaisir_ de leerte es un futuro. _Encantado de leerte_ es presente. Habría que traducir por algo así:
- Estaré encantado de leerte

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Yul

Signalons deux petites coquilles dans la même expression, ce qui pourrait induire les débutants en erreur (et leur rappeler que la grammaire n'est pas facile!) :

"Portes toi" devrait s'écrire: "porte-toi"
                    ---------------------------------------
1-impératif 2ième personne du singulier: porte.
note: pour une raison euphonique, porte ne prends un "s" à l'impératif que devant "en " et "y".
2-il faut mettre un trait d'union entre "porte" et "toi", car le pronom personnel "toi" prend un "trait d'union" quand il est placé après un impératif dont il est le complément.

Espérant aider...
Yul


----------



## josepbadalona

Porte-toi bien=

en francés "bien se porter" es estar sano, gozar de buena salud
ver 3ª sección I A 

no tiene nada que ver con "pórtate bien" que es "sé un buen chico" y corresponde al verbo "se comporter"


----------



## gvergara

Lullaby_ said:


> Tus ejemplos:
> - portes toi bien ---Z Pórtate bien.
> - prends soin de toi ---Z Cuídate.
> - je pense à toi ----Z Pienso en tí. (no es que la utilicemos mucho la verdad)
> - au plaisir de te lire ---Z Encantado/a de leerte.
> 
> Para otras propuestas para una correspondencia entre amigos puedes utilizar las que ha dicho gvergara...: un beso, un abrazo, saludos, sé feliz, cuídate, espero tu carta, etc...
> 
> 
> Una pregunta, gvergara, ¿en Chile sólo ponéis besos al final de una carta si es entre mujeres o van dirigidos a mujeres? ¿qué pasa, que entre los hombres no os podéis mandar besos?
> 
> Saluditos.


Exacto. Al menos para los de mi generación (30 años) no es bien visto mandarse besos (y menos aún dárselos), aunque entre la gente más joven existe la creciente tendencia a los besos entre hombres (en la mejilla, por supuesto).


----------



## Ernesto Val

Salut! No sé muy bien cómo puede traducir aquí el verbo "porter", no sé si abrá alguna acepción que pueda quedar bien en este contexto... ¿Alguien podría darme alguna idea?

_J'invoque Dieu pour que ma missive te parvienne pendant que tu te portes bien _(invoco a Dios para que mi misiva llegue a ti mientras .........).

Merci


----------



## Paquita

estás bueno de salud ... es decir que mi carta llegue antes de que te hayan enterrado ...



aquí 3ème section I A (hacia el final de la página)


----------



## Ernesto Val

Había pensado en eso, pero me pensé que a lo mejor había algún significado que desconocía del verbo "porter".
Gracias.
Ernesto


----------



## Ernesto Val

Entonces podría poner _...mientras goces de buena salud._


----------



## Paquita

sí mira también este enlace de WR


----------



## rxkld

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> Oui on peut le dire mais aussi :
> - bien/mal se porter
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Hola ! Buenos días !
Si portate bien = sois sage ou comporte toi bien.
Comment dit-on "porte toi bien", ainsi que nous l'entendons en français ?
Cuidate ? 

Je ne vois pas d'équivalent.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

Cuídate es  una buena opción. 

Puedes consultar este hilo:

**** Gracias, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Alphée

Se puede decir tambien: "Que te vayas bien"


----------



## cachomero

Alphée said:


> Se puede decir tambien: "Que *te* vayas bien"


Yo no sé en Latinoamérica, pero 'irse' es partir de un sitio y en ningún caso se utiliza 'irse bien'. Parecería un sarcasmo para decir a alguien que se largue. Un poco como 've con Dios' y 'vete con Dios'...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Cachomero:

A todas luces lo que pretendía decir Alphée es : ¡que te vay*a* bien!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## cachomero

Perdón, no (me)  había caído...


----------



## rxkld

Hola !
Le agradezco mucho a todos por la información. 
Hasta luego.


----------



## rxkld

Bonjour
J’ai une interrogation. Comment dirait-on « porte toi bien » dans le sens de prendre soin de soi ? Cuidate je suppose? Je pensais que "portate bien" était équivalent.


----------



## Paquita

rxkld said:


> Bonjour
> J’ai une interrogation. Comment dirait-on « porte toi bien » dans le sens de prendre soin de soi ? Cuidate je suppose?
> 
> Je pensais que "portate bien" était équivalent = no en absoluto
> :http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=496169 .


----------



## fermugica

Una pregunta, la expresión 'porte toi-bien' en francés, ¿tiene algún tipo de connotación negativa? en español, 'portate bien' se usa más con los niños. Me pregunto si en francés se usa más en el sentido de 'cuidate', de forma amistosa, y sin ningún tipo de otra connotación que la de afecto, o no.


----------



## Pohana

josepbadalona said:


> ... en francés "bien se porter" es estar sano, gozar de buena salud...



Bonsoir :

À dire vrai j'aime pas trop que l'on me dise "cuídate", moi je préfère l'expression très colombienne "_que estés bien_".

À +
Pohana


----------



## Eunica

La frase

J’espère que vous vous portez bien et que tout va pour le mieux,
sería equivalente a
Espero que todo vaya bien ?
Creo que hay una connotación que tiene que ver con la salud pero no estoy segura.
Sería como inicio de una carta a un professor
Gracias


----------

